# our first fire of the season!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY my hubby just made a fire!!! Anyone enjoy time in front of the fire place yet? i love nothing better than a good fire in the fire place :woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

weve been enjoying fire time all year. anytime it gets a lil chilly, we flip a switch. haha.

its not a REAL fire...its gas...but...it works!


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Does our apartment being on fire count? lol...

Yeah the closest we've gotten to a fire this year is our apartment was on fire a week ago. We had to stand outside in the cold for 2 and a half hours. Of course our puppy made a new friend ! It was a APBT mix with something else I couldn't remember. They were both the same age and both females lol. They were playing "Sumo" and bouncing at eachothers chest, then falling on the ground waging their tails. Was so CUTE omgosh lol.

Anyways now back on the topic.....Did you make hotdogs and roast marshmellows?


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sadly, I don't have a fireplace! But I AM keeping warm... bwahahaha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

:hammer: i thought like a grass fire i was thinking in november, really? lol i might be firing up the fireplace tonight, it is getting CHILLY around here too!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No marshmallow sadly but we were toasty last night


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> No marshmallow sadly but we were toasty last night


I thought you had dogs to keep you warm LOL


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

I LOVE MY FIREPLACE! I think the dogs love the fireplace even more though. We have had a couple fires now this year and Cassie and Orion have found their usual place on the hearth...I don't know how they don't get too hot but they always roll over and heat evenly~


----------

